# Kayak Colours



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok is there any colour to avoid in a fishing Kayak? For instance would would a Shark go and Red or Camo coloured Yak? Is Yellow more visible on the ocean? Do bright colours scare fish?

What are your views on Yak colouring?


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

it is a proven scientific fact that some sharks are attracted to soild yellow kayaks, and so are humpback whales. :shock: Really.  
Alex


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

So Im getting the feeling I should glue some Googly eyes and a couple of large Treble hook onto the Kayak. save on the tackle :shock:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

> So Im getting the feeling I should glue some Googly eyes and a couple of large Treble hook onto the Kayak. save on the tackle


yep. And paint the hull white and the nose of the bow red (just like a trusty Rapala Magnum, only crunchieeee)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

red ones go faster.... 8)


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Red, yellow and (shudder) pink are the colours that are absorbed by water the fastest. Unless you are fishing really clear, skinny water the fish won't see the colour of your yak, just the shape and shadow.
Even with sharks, they'd still have to be a few metres away before they could see what colour the "bait" is


----------



## basschaser (Jan 30, 2009)

consering your yellow yaks, why dont you just paint both ends black, and black stripes down the length and call it a banana lol


----------



## silver19 (Mar 12, 2009)

I thought possession of Cuban Red was illegal in most states :shock:


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

When I ordered my mighty Venus, I specified a very masculine swirled blend of red & white, to remind me of St Georges glory days, before super league, amalgamations etc.

What was delivered was a little different from what I had planned, the bloody thing was pink, and a very noice shade of pink it is too.

Talk about getting in touch with your feminine side.

The snapper seem to like it.

cheers

Mal de pink


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Gee, I didn't even think of scaring fish when I chose yellow!

You can tow a lures behind a few hundred horsepower of smoking turbo-charged diesel and still catch fish, I don't think the colour of your kayak is going to determine your success with fishing.

This is what I wear when I fish at night......yes, I can hear it coming_...."is that so the eels can see you?"_ It doesn't seem to stop the fish biting....WHEN they are biting.


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

So I guess I can be part of Occy's select club, as I have a 'safety yellow' hobie. I also wear hi-vis shirts and have a flag. Not that it helps when the ski lice drivers are busy watching the tool they are towing make splash.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

occy said:


> being the founding member of CMYKOC.
> 
> PS CMYKOC stands for Chick Magnet Yellow Kayak Owners Club, which you can join if you own a yellow yak. ;-)


Can I join twice since I got two lovley yella yaks?


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

AJD said:


> occy wrote:being the founding member of CMYKOC.
> 
> PS CMYKOC stands for Chick Magnet Yellow Kayak Owners Club, which you can join if you own a yellow yak. ;-)
> 
> Can I join twice since I got two lovley yella yaks?


Same here.


----------



## 86boro86 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi, Yes Alex from Viking Kayaks steered me away from a yellow Profish, as it has been proven!!! that sharks do take an interest in yellow. I opted for a blue profish on his recommendation alone, he then proceeded to sell me a yellow PFD, and a yellow paddle???. Cheers Alex 

Tony


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

While there does seem to be pretty good evidence for sharks liking yellow sharks and yellow thread, I don't think we need to be worried about it. Sharks attacking kayaks is really rare.

This is what I posted in the above thread, and I still reckon it's pretty convincing (I'm presuming that the site I mention is accurate regarding numbers/types of attacks; if anyone knows different, please let me know)


> I found this site http://sharkattackfile.info/shark-attac ... search.asp If you enter "kayaking" in the "Activity" search box it lists all shark attacks on kayakers worldwide since 1989. All seventeen of them. Three were fatal (actually there were only TWO fatal attacks, but in one of them two kayakers died). Two resulted in minor injuries. The other twelve caused no injuries to the kayaker (or at least no physical injuries - I'm guessing post-traumatic stress syndrome would be pretty likely). In most of the 12 no-injury attacks the kayak was either bitten or rammed by the shark, which would scare the crap out of me :shock:
> 
> The site lists only four shark attacks on kayakers in Australia since 1989. Three resulted in no injury. One was knocked off his kayak and then rammed in the chest by the shark, resulting in a bruised chest.
> 
> ...


Note that these are _attacks_; they don't include "close encounters" or sightings. The shark actually has to make contact with the kayak.

Hope this reassures anybody worried about shark attacks.

Cheers


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

a couple of weeks ago i had two small sharks chase a bream to about six foot from the yak, they changed direction on sight of the bright yellow prowler, coincidence i think not. love my yellow craft. :lol:


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Occy,

Hmmmm...CMYKOC? Let's break that down... C MY KOC... Sounds like text talk! :shock: You wanna watch make sure people joining your club know it's a kayak club!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers!

Al


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

Go the yellows wahoooooooooo :lol:

Josho 8)


----------



## bunburykayakfisher (Apr 26, 2009)

G' day everyone, I own a light green x factor and I think it is the perfect colour for camoflague and saftey. This is because it probably looks like a big piece of seaweed to the fish, and is very visible for saftey.


----------



## Sam101 (Apr 28, 2009)

Junglefisher said:


> Red, yellow and (shudder) pink are the colours that are absorbed by water the fastest. Unless you are fishing really clear, skinny water the fish won't see the colour of your yak, just the shape and shadow.
> Even with sharks, they'd still have to be a few metres away before they could see what colour the "bait" is


Hello jungle fisher so you think these would be the most effective colours to choose for a yak for maximum stealth and safety , Would orange also be absorbed quickly?

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## mak (Dec 4, 2008)

PS CMYKOC stands for Chick Magnet Yellow Kayak Owners Club, which you can join if you own a yellow yak. ;-)[/quote]

do i qualify?








some of my yak is yellow


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

You know Yellow can be a chick magnet, you dont see ferraris in Yellow do you... Yes they are Revo Red.... :lol:


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

You know Yellow can be a chick magnet, you dont see ferraris in Yellow do you... Yes they are Revo Red.... :lol:


----------



## BigMatt (Nov 19, 2008)

I wasnt sure which colour to get.....Purple?Green?Blue?Yellow?Orange?....

OK FINE il get all 5!


----------

